# Horrible accident.



## MissTillyFlop (23 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Unfortunately I was a kind-of witness to an accident this morning at the Monument end of London bridge. (I say kind of, as I did not see the collision itself.)

I had just crossed the bridge and the bus / cycle lane was chock full of buses, so I went in the "everyone else lane". It was slow moving and everyone had moved over for me, so I filtered down the right to the ASZ, but 10-15 seconds before I got there, I realised that the lights were red so came to a stop. There was a bus which had gone through in front but was only about 2-3 feet in front of me when I arrived at the lights and he was going up Gracechurch Street. As I came to a stop, I looked down to get my balance and then heard a massive crash and a yell.

When I looked up, the front right side of the bus had hit a motorcycle courier on his front left and had spun the bike a little, kocking him off and unconscious. The bike was coming from Gracechurch Street up King William St.

I have told the police the truth, that I did not witness the collision, as did the other pedestrian (but he is saying the bus definitely did an RLJ).

Hopefully the guy is going to be okay - he regained consciousness and could move his hands and fingers and was speaking, but obviously it was quite upsetting, but the police seemed disappointed that no one had seen the actual collision itself - will this make any difference to what happens to the bus driver?


----------



## yello (23 Jan 2012)

It's not pleasant to see such things. It does sound like the motorcyclist could be ok, let's hope so.

There's probably a fair amount of CCTV around there if the police really need more info but it does sound that relative road positions could tell them a great deal.


----------



## srw (23 Jan 2012)

I suspect just having been involved in (and probably responsible for) a crash won't do the bus driver any favours - so at the very least he'll think a bit harder next time.

(Your report satisfies my idle curiosity as to where the ambulance and police car I saw this morning were heading to.)


----------



## growingvegetables (23 Jan 2012)

And the bus itself is probably carrying video cameras?


----------



## benb (23 Jan 2012)

Pretty sure the bus will have CCTV, so hopefully it will reveal the truth.


----------

